# Need Plow



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a 2000 Silverado 1500
I've been looking for a used plow for a while
I put a WTB ad on craigslist and got a reply from a guy who has a Diamond on a 2000 silverado 2500
He wants $1800 and says it's newer than the truck

Will this fit?
Are diamonds a good homeowner plow?
Will this plow be to heavy for my truck?

I need all the advice I can get.
Tired of paying someone to plow all the gravel off my driveway and onto my lawn.
Determined to have this year be the last time I spend a day shoveling gravel back on to my driveway.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## JayHawk Nation (Mar 22, 2010)

*Diamond*

Are talking about a Meyer Diamond Edge? Meyer doesn't recommend that for anything less than a 3/4 ton.

http://www.meyerproducts.com/plows/diamondedge.aspx

What length is it? They run from 805 to 890 pounds. Heavy plow


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

bigblock73;1032698 said:


> I have a 2000 Silverado 1500
> I've been looking for a used plow for a while
> I put a WTB ad on craigslist and got a reply from a guy who has a Diamond on a 2000 silverado 2500
> He wants $1800 and says it's newer than the truck
> ...


So you think your NOT going to plow the gravel off your driveway?


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

Jayhawk
Thanks for the info
I'm new to the plowing thing and appreciate all the help I can get.
I'll contact the guy and ask which one he has.

Plowmeister
There's more gravel 10 feet onto my lawn then on my driveway.
I have an open area across from the driveway, that I've asked to have the snow plowed onto and would not kill my grass or blister my fingers shoveling.
They don't back blade in front of the garage, they come straight in then angle off onto the lawn.I still have to shovel about 10 feet.
A little effort would go a long way.

Any help locating a plow that will work with my truck will be Greatly Appreciated
Thaks
Tom


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a 5 yr old western ultra mount 8 ft straight blade with new style lights and the 4 port Iso Mod I do not have the truck side wiring tho, I would like $ 1000.00. I purchased a new western wideout and have no need for my old blade


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fourbycb;1033106 said:


> i have a 5 yr old western ultra mount 8 ft straight blade with new style lights and the 4 port Iso Mod I do not have the truck side wiring tho, I would like $ 1000.00. I purchased a new western wideout and have no need for my old blade


Thanks but shipping would be to expensive


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

bigblock73;1032698 said:


> I have a 2000 Silverado 1500
> I've been looking for a used plow for a while
> I put a WTB ad on craigslist and got a reply from a guy who has a Diamond on a 2000 silverado 2500
> He wants $1800 and says it's newer than the truck
> ...


It's a 8' MDII
will this fit?
is it to heavy for my truck?
Thanks


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help.
Been spending a lot of time on the web,educating myself on my application.
The search goes on


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try Nascar24. He refurbs Meyer and Diamond units. Good guy won't sell you something that won't work on your truck. If he does let us know so we can trash him:laughing::laughing:

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=16240


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

There are links at the top of the page to all the major plow manufacturers, most if not all of them have plow configuration recommendations on their websites, check there for the best fitting plow for oyur truck. You'll probably find that they all recommend a 7.5' plow for your truck, not an 8' due to front end load capacity considerations. 

Seconded on Nascar24 for a plow, also looup BDavis, he's the guy I bought my plow from years ago and he took good care of me.


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info
I just found one.
Found it on New Jersey shore Craigslist
A guy had a 2006 that he was trading in,the dealer told him that it was worth the same with or without plow.
It was rarely used 
Western Ultamount 7.5' mid weight 
I pulled the harness and mounts myself,making the swap easy.
I paid $2k
I think I got a good deal


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bigblock73;1040657 said:


> Western Ultamount 7.5' mid weight
> I pulled the harness and mounts myself,making the swap easy.
> I paid $2k
> I think I got a good deal


So do I


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigblock73;1034154 said:


> It's a 8' MDII
> will this fit?
> is it to heavy for my truck?
> Thanks


It's to big. 7.5' is the size for a 1/2 ton.


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

mercer_me;1040688 said:


> It's to big. 7.5' is the size for a 1/2 ton.


Thanks for the info,but if you read further you would have seen that I already bought a 7.5'


----------

